# Sit at the table



## K - Settle for satin

Ok...My mom is a playgroup teacher, and two Polish kids have just started today...BUT...they dont speak any English, so communication is a bit of a problem as the translator only visits the school once every 2 weeks. We've found out a few random words, like numbers 1-10, "no", "yes", "please", "thankyou", "good" and "be quiet", but we cant seem to find a translation for the sentences "sit at the table" and "eat your dinner". If anyone knows how to say either of these it would be a great help if you could let us know. (feel free to add any other sentences that you think may help)
Thanks.

K x


----------



## Sybil

Hello, K 

"Sit at the table"--(if you are addressing just one or both of them) is "Proszę usiąść przy stole" or (perhaps a bit easier) "proszę do stołu," which means "please [go] to the table." 

"Eat your dinner"--"Proszę jeść"

All forms are polite.

Here's a link you might find helpful: 

http://www.zem.co.uk/polish/basicvoc.htm


----------



## K - Settle for satin

Thankyou for your help.

K x


----------



## inez31

> "Eat your dinner"--"Proszę jeść"



"Proszę jeść" - is impersonal. It sounds weird if you say to a kid.
Asking a kid to eat I would rather say: *Jedz*, proszę.


----------



## Little_Me

inez31 said:
			
		

> "Proszę jeść" - is impersonal. It sounds weird if you say to a kid.
> Asking a kid to eat I would rather say: *Jedz*, proszę.


I definitely agree with you Inez, "Jedz, proszę" is so much better! So my translation would be:
1. Proszę do stołu (short, informative and polite) 
2. Jedz, proszę
Greetings!


----------



## inez31

Another form came to my mind, may be the best one:despite saying "_Proszę do stołu"_ which is also impersonal wouldn't it be better to say:
*"Usiąć, proszę" 
*?

for exapmle:
-Kasiu, usiąć proszę ( Kate, sit down, please)
or:
-Kasiu,proszę usiąć (Kate sit down, please)


----------



## Little_Me

inez31 said:
			
		

> Another form came to my mind, may be the best one:despite saying "_Proszę do stołu"_ which is also impersonal wouldn't it be better to say:
> *"Usiąć usiądź, proszę" *
> ?
> 
> for exapmle:
> -Kasiu, usiąć usiądź proszę ( Kate, sit down, please)
> or:
> -Kasiu,proszę usiąć usiądź (Kate sit down, please)


And after a tiny change I can again only agree


----------



## inez31

orthography has always  been a mistery for me


----------



## Jana337

inez31 said:
			
		

> Orthography has always  been a mistery mystery for me


 Indeed. 
And mystery TO me sounds a tad better. 

Jana


----------



## K - Settle for satin

So, in conclusion, any of the following would be fine?

"usiądź proszę" OR "Proszę do stołu" (Sit down please)

"Jedz, proszę" (eat your dinner)

Thankyou all you've been a great help...

K x


----------



## inez31

"usiądź proszę" (Sit down please)
"Proszę do stołu" ( Go to the table, please)
"Jedz, proszę" - (Eat please- you can refer it to a breakfast, dinner etc.)


----------



## Little_Me

K - Settle for satin said:
			
		

> So, in conclusion, any of the following would be fine?
> 
> "usiądź proszę" OR "Proszę do stołu" (Sit down please)
> 
> "Jedz, proszę" (eat your dinner)
> 
> Thankyou all you've been a great help...
> 
> K x


Yes, I think these phrases seem to be the best 
PS. These kids would probably feel a little better if your Mum would tell each of them from time to time something like "Uśmiechnij się! (smile)" 
Greetings!


----------



## Marijka

As ex-babysitter, I would add some more:
"Do mnie, proszę" = Come here, please
"Przestań,(natychmiast)!" = Stop it (now)!
"Nie gryź kolegi"= Don't bite your friend 

They may be helpful  Good luck!


----------

